# DAW Will Not Play Two Identical Instances of Spitfire Instruments



## EarBud (Apr 26, 2022)

Hello, I have two instances of Brass Legato from Albion ONE set up within my Kontakt template. However, even though they are set to different MIDI channels, they will not both play at the same time. I can mute either of the DAW tracks and the unmuted track plays fine, but when both are unmuted only the first note or two can be heard. Then it sounds like one of the instruments is being forced into a lower register before both tracks drop out. I'm wondering whether Albion ONE likes having its individual elements pulled out and used as solo instruments? Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Apr 27, 2022)

Which DAW? I mean, yes.


----------



## EarBud (Apr 27, 2022)

Hello. I'm using Reaper, although I really feel like the conflict is happening within Kontakt or the library itself. I have something set incorrectly that's causing two instruments to interact when they should be independent.


----------

